# Effects of Grub Killer on New Seed



## MJ22 (Sep 21, 2018)

After digging up a few patches of grass, I confirmed that my lawn has been getting destroyed by grubs. About a week ago I used Spectracide® Triazicide® Insect Killer to try and fix the grub issue.

I now plan on scraping up the dead spots and spreading new seed/fertilizing but I don't want the grub killer to kill the new grass seed.

How long should I wait before laying down new grass seed to ensure that the grub killer won't affect the new seed?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You need to use grub 24hr killer with active ingredient dylox. It won't affect the seeds.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> You need to use grub 24hr killer with active ingredient dylox. It won't affect the seeds.


+1. In general, insecticides have no effect upon grass, even grass seedlings.



MJ22 said:


> After digging up a few patches of grass, I confirmed that my lawn has been getting destroyed by grubs. About a week ago I used Spectracide® Triazicide® Insect Killer to try and fix the grub issue.


g-man mentions above that you need to use a grub 24hr killer with dylox. However, just to make sure you don't miss that in your looking for the answer to the question of whether or not the insecticide will harm the grass seedlings, I wanted to re-emphasize that what you have applied will NOT get rid of your current grubs.

My "go-to" grub article is this one from Michigan State University, which gets updated every year:http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn

A key quote from there is below. It specifically mentions the product you used:



Michigan State University said:


> Do not use products containing *ONLY *lambda-cyhalothrin, gamma-cyhalothrin, bifenthrin, deltamethrin, cyfluthrin or permethrin for grub control. _*Products containing only these ingredients will not work for grub control*_ because the active ingredient binds with organic material and will not move down to where the grubs are feeding. ...
> 
> There is a widely sold trade name called Triazicide from Spectrum that lists grubs on the label and states it will control insects above or below ground and has a picture of a grub on the front of the bag. It contains only lambda-cyhalothrin or gamma-cyhalothrin. Triazicide will not control grubs. Carefully check the label for ingredients.


As g-man said, to control current, active grubs, you need a product containing dylox, a.k.a. trichlorfon. The Triazicide you applied is NOT going to solve your current grub problem.


----------



## MJ22 (Sep 21, 2018)

Can I use the grub 24hr killer with active ingredient dylox now? Or will it be too much for my grass since I already laid down the prior grub killer?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can use it now. Actually, you need to use it now to avoid the grubs to continue to eat the roots.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

MJ22 said:


> After digging up a few patches of grass, I confirmed that my lawn has been getting destroyed by grubs. About a week ago I used Spectracide® Triazicide® Insect Killer to try and fix the grub issue.
> 
> I now plan on scraping up the dead spots and spreading new seed/fertilizing but I don't want the grub killer to kill the new grass seed.
> 
> How long should I wait before laying down new grass seed to ensure that the grub killer won't affect the new seed?


You aren't alone. Here in Mass I Have done SO much work to restore a worn out old lawn. Things were doing well after reseeding and I noticed some spots and low and behold the grubbies. I also bough the bayer 24 hour control. Every store was nearly out until I found a few bags. I think MANY people are getting hit right now, it is that time of year but seems like a sudden shortage. Best wishes to you with your lawn.


----------

